# E-Mail über javax.mail.Message



## tme (8. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

viele Mailprogramme sehen heute die Möglichkeit vor, einen "alternativen Namen" als Absender anzugeben. Dieser steht dann beim Empfänger im "From"-Feld in der Mailanzeige. Soweit ich dies erkennen kann, handelt es sich um die Angabe in der Art

"Prof. Dr. H. Mustermann" <h.mustermann@uni-koeln.de>

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, Wie ich dies einer Mail über javax.mail.Message mitgebe? Ist es möglich, den String wie oben angegeben direkt mit SetFrom() zu übergeben?

Danke.


----------



## musiKk (8. Jan 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

```
InternetAddress address = new InternetAddress("h.mustermann@uni-koeln.de");
address.setPersonal("Prof. Dr. H. Mustermann");
```


----------



## tme (12. Jan 2010)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
> 
> ```
> InternetAddress address = new InternetAddress("h.mustermann@uni-koeln.de");
> ...



Vielen Dank, das hat sehr geholfen.


----------

